# [SOLVED] k3b zeigt für user keine lw an, als root schon

## erdinger

woran kann es liegen, dass k3b für einen normalen user kein Laufwerk anzeigt?

wenn ich mich als root anmelde ist der Brenner da und ich kann ihn ohne Probleme nutzen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *erdinger wrote:*   

> woran kann es liegen, dass k3b für einen normalen user kein Laufwerk anzeigt?
> 
> wenn ich mich als root anmelde ist der Brenner da und ich kann ihn ohne Probleme nutzen...

 

Bist du in den Gruppen cdrw und cdrom?

----------

## forrestfunk81

muss in der /etc/fstab nicht auch noch "users" als option angefügt werden?

```

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom       iso9660        noauto,ro,users         0 0
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> muss in der /etc/fstab nicht auch noch "users" als option angefügt werden?
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom       iso9660        noauto,ro,users         0 0
> ...

 

Das Brennen hat nichts mit der fstab zu tun. Schließlich ist die fstab für bereits vorhandene Dateisysteme da und nicht für welche, die erst noch erstellt werden müssen. 

Ich denke Finswimmer hat schon den richtigen Tip gegeben. Einfach schauen, zu welcher Gruppe die devicenodes der optischen Laufwerke gehören und die user, die brennen können dürfen, ebenfalls in diese Gruppe stecken.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## erdinger

Finswimmer hatte recht... 

ich hatte den user in cdrom, aber nicht in cdrw

VIELEN DANK

----------

## flammenflitzer

[gelöst]

----------

